
Krew – Kubectl Plugin Manager - gtirloni
https://krew.sigs.k8s.io/
======
smoyer
Until Krew, I manually installed the Kubernetes plugins that I wanted and it
resulted in a continual process of discovering my plugins were out of date.
Installing Krew will save you time!

